# Turkey Question



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

ive hunted turkeys a little bit in utah, but ive still got some questions. last year during the general season, i took a shot in the dark and went into an area that i really didnt think held any birds. i discovered this was a popular area for turkeys and on one side of the canyon, up in the pines, was where many birds roosted for the night. my question is will they use the same area year after year to roost in? ive heard rio grande turkeys are very patternable and will use the same trees to roost in year after year. has anyone around here experienced this to be true in utah? or do they roost where they please or when its convenient for them?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, yes and no. I have found that turkeys normally have several favorite roosting places when in an area. Of course they need to be using that area for them to be using those "favorite" roosting area. Generally, if they are in the area, they will use that spot...most generally the very sames trees...at least part of the time. They will not use the same spot every night "exclusively" if that is what you're asking. They may use the spot for a few days then move over to a spot a few hundreds yards away, then back to that spot. BUT..if you have found a spot that they are using and *nothing has changed in that area* chances are very good you will be able to catch them using that spot at some point during the hunt. This pattern can go on for years. 
Try and "put them to bed" as they say, the night before by being in the area and listen for them to give a few "good night" gobbles or visibly confirm they are there just at nightfall...if so..they will probably be up in your trees come morning. Good luck


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You're actually better off to just by-pod out in the prone on the other side of the canyon and wait for them to fly up. Then, just before dark you can shoot em off the roost with a 22.250. Works like a charm! And remember, aim for the head! Wouldn't wanna ruin any meat!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> You're actually better off to just by-pod out in the prone on the other side of the canyon and wait for them to fly up. Then, just before dark you can shoot em off the roost with a 22.250. Works like a charm! And remember, aim for the head! Wouldn't wanna ruin any meat!


YUP! thats EXACTLY what i was planning on doing..... thats why i asked the question :roll: :roll: geez tex, do you have to be a smartass on every comment?!

thanks BP! thats the info i was lookin for. just wondering if i was gonna be wasting my time starting my hunt this year in the same area i was able to locate them in last year.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

:mrgreen: It's in my nature...

I would have made an intelligent, thoughtful, helpful and smart comment, but BP beat me to it...

BP knows his stuff. You'd be wise to heed his advise.


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey, here's an idea! You could locate that roost sight and then walk under it shaking a gobble call to flush the birds off the roost. Boy it's fun to see those turkeys fly and you could try shooting them out of the air...that's what one group of hunters did last year to me. :shock:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Boy do you guys ever need a southern turkey hunting education!  

when roost shooting you have two choices, if the moon is bright you wait until the turkeys are for the most part settled for night ( they do tend to most times shift limbs and/or trees after fly up, never very far unless bumped), then you creep in and identify your targeted birds (the biggest toms) and have at it. 

If no moon to help see, you wait until morning, get in the area extra early, then creep in under them and wait quietly for the roost to wake up before daylight, even if they are not gobbling you usually have plenty of time to pick out the toms.

Note do not blow the h**l out of your locator call to make them gobble, or even call, they will flush out.

There you have it roost shooting 101, sneak quietly, and good luck!


----------

